# Puppy growth (weight) chart?



## mnmgolden (Oct 1, 2018)

We've had our girl for two weeks now and I'm already starting to get paranoid about her weight. Is there a puppy growth chart somewhere we can use as a reference point to make sure she's a healthy weight while growing? She was 11 pounds at 8 weeks, and now 15 pounds at 10 weeks. At her 8 week vet appt, the vet didn't make any mention of if she was over/under weight, so I assumed she was a good weight.

We feed her 1/2 cup of Royal Canin 3 times a day, which is what the breeder was feeding her. She also gets training treats (cut in half) throughout the day. Just trying to find a resource to help me know if we're on the right track!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I found a link to one but I have not idea how reliable it is.

https://www.officialgoldenretriever.com/blog/management-training/golden-retriever-growth-chart

I just went by feeling ribs and looking for a waist line from the top but it is harder to tell during the fluffy stage.

http://files.dvm360.com/alfresco_im...e57-4b1d-bd43-b9ebbdd9bf86/article-716837.pdf

I've seen another one but I don't know where.


----------



## MarianaB (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm on your same boat, just a little ahead!


Tom is almost 4 months and he got Giardia (which is a common virus in dogs), and got diarrhea for a couple of days and I was concerned about his weight. 


I'm also feeding him with Royal Canin as the breeder used to do it, and because I have to go to work the entire day I started feeding him only twice a day (larger amount). 


But here is the chart of Royal Canin so you have a guideline of how much food he should be eating. 


Also it's good to remember that you want a healthy dog, as adorable as fatty Golden's look, it's very bad for their health. So always keep in mind that you'll rather have a healthy fit boy, than a fatty unhealthy and sedentary Golden. 


MEDIUM Puppy dry puppy food | Royal Canin® Size Health Nutrition


Bests of luck! You'll have a lot to do! been there (uff)


Hehe enjoy this time, it won't be forever... Or at least that what everyone on this forum has told me (paws on the air)


Bests, 
Mariana & Tom


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, your puppy is adorable  so adorable!!! The best thing for her is slow growth, not gaining a lot in short amounts of time. You don't want her to lose weight, just gain slowly. Here is a good general outline for how to go about this. THis was put together by a long time breeder, Rhonda Hovan, who is also the Health & Genetics – Research Facilitator for the Golden Retriever Club of America. (translation, she is very informed) https://cvgrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/NEW-Slow-Grow-2017.pdf

"The total weight gain in the next eight weeks from 12-20 weeks is about 14 pounds total or about 1.75 per week. Weigh the puppy 1-2 times per week, then adjust food up or down as necessary to keep her on the right track."


----------

